# Is There a Changelog for Nightly CM10.1 Builds?



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Just wondering if I could find a changelog for nightly CM10.1 Builds for the Fascinatemtd (http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Fascinatemtd_Info)

Thanks


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

yep...

http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10/next

then choose which ever nightly you need to reference


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

I've always used the BBQ log app

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

